# Does Last minute cancellation = forfeit??



## pooka (Mar 13, 2021)

If team “A” cancels their game 1 hour before team “B” is scheduled to arrive at their fields due to “covid tests” is this a forfeit? Do covid tests only come out in the middle of the afternoon?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 13, 2021)

In today's environment I would guess the proposed game just doesnt become official and no scores or results entered for a normal league game.

Bummer about the short notice, travel, and players looking forward to playing so maybe bump this up to your club directors for what's appropriate given the circumstances ?


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 14, 2021)

This happened early on to a pro basketball team. Both teams were warming up and all of a sudden one players test came back positive.  So the team left the floor and the game was rescheduled. 

As far as your soccer example, would you prefer the other team showed up and played after a positive player test? Probably not, so re schedule the game.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2021)

pooka said:


> If team “A” cancels their game 1 hour before team “B” is scheduled to arrive at their fields due to “covid tests” is this a forfeit? Do covid tests only come out in the middle of the afternoon?


No.  But it was a beautiful day at the Beach house in Leucadia.


----------

